

Apple loses another unreleased iPhone - moonlighter
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20099899-37/apple-loses-another-unreleased-iphone-exclusive

======
andrewcross
A pretty bold headline/article for not having any pics to back it up.

------
chetan51
Seriously?!

